# Salt shortage strikes our area



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

I got the call yesterday even our area isn't exempt from salt shortage. Our supplier said salt will be very limited after this weekend and encouraging guys to use it sparingly. They might start mixing with sand/cinders= big mess come spring! No salt at Conneaut, Erie or Buffalo. Thank God I didn't sell my liquid systems, hooked up one of our 300 gallon units today and getting my first load tomorrow morning. I actually don't know why we stopped using it (but haven't used it in 2 seasons), I think it will be in our routine on a normal basis from now on.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

boss just got 45 ton in Rochester....trucks hauling salt past my house steady since first of the year heading towards buffalo....none of the local highway depts. are saying they are having trouble....only thing I have heard is ice melt for walks is harder to get


----------



## murphy4trees (Sep 22, 2003)

talked to a dozen places in philly/NJ yesterday.. all were out of salt.. Several were supposed to be getting trucks in, but the delivery was cancelled by supplier. Had to buy a pallet of solar salt, for water softening. Cost me 380 out the door. So far everyone is saying next week...


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

you try home depot and lowes?....

give this guy a call 
David Hine
Slack Chemical
www.slackchem.com
315- 729- 5685 cell
315- 493- 0430 office
315- 493- 3931 fax


----------



## jdilliplane1 (Dec 11, 2010)

Yea definitely a shortage in our area!! Been waiting on my 50 ton delivery from international salt for over a month now


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

Same way in the Midwest. We have been fortunate to be getting in about 75 tons here and there, but we use quite a bit during each storm. We have a little reserve pile that hasn't been touched but I imagine we will be dipping into that soon. The DOT has been through our yard a few times to monitor our salt piles. IF they run out they will come and take ours. Most DOT's here are switching to only sand during the storm and then salting at the end. A lot have said too they are lowering salt rates and increasing pre-weting setting. Salt shortages wouldn't be a problem if the DOT's didn't put the stuff down like it was water. A small community I travel through during my plow route has a road that switches from 2-3 lanes (in each direction) in various areas. They will send 5-6 plows in one direction to plow the 2-3 lanes in each direction along with the turn lanes at one time. Each one of them is salting at the same time. So all of the areas that have already been passed over by the lead trucks get another application of salt right away. Each truck has to be putting down about 500lbs per lane mile. They do the same thing on residential streets. They will send two trucks to plow them and each is salting in both directions lighter application rate, but still just wasting salt. 

January saw 33.7" of snow in Chicago (just under the typical amount we see the entire season, and about 22" more than normal for the month.) February looks to be starting the same way with a larger system coming through on Tuesday and a smaller one set to hit us on Friday.


----------



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

SE Michigan is locked up tight as well...


----------



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

Iowa is out. I bought all I could get in, and we were questioned why we wanted so much and if we were reselling it. I have almost as much on hand as we haved used this year. Although we usually use all treated and now we have to use non treated, which sucks.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

leolkfrm;1743042 said:


> boss just got 45 ton in Rochester....trucks hauling salt past my house steady since first of the year heading towards buffalo....none of the local highway depts. are saying they are having trouble....only thing I have heard is ice melt for walks is harder to get


leolkfrm we're from rochester too and have been loading up at duke company in henrietta but looks like their barn is getting pretty low, hoping we don't have to find a plan B. You guys load up somewhere or have your own storage?

Can't wait to be able to build ourselves a salt shed


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

bristolturf;1744058 said:


> Same way in the Midwest. We have been fortunate to be getting in about 75 tons here and there, but we use quite a bit during each storm. We have a little reserve pile that hasn't been touched but I imagine we will be dipping into that soon. The DOT has been through our yard a few times to monitor our salt piles. IF they run out they will come and take ours. Most DOT's here are switching to only sand during the storm and then salting at the end. A lot have said too they are lowering salt rates and increasing pre-weting setting. Salt shortages wouldn't be a problem if the DOT's didn't put the stuff down like it was water. A small community I travel through during my plow route has a road that switches from 2-3 lanes (in each direction) in various areas. They will send 5-6 plows in one direction to plow the 2-3 lanes in each direction along with the turn lanes at one time. Each one of them is salting at the same time. So all of the areas that have already been passed over by the lead trucks get another application of salt right away. Each truck has to be putting down about 500lbs per lane mile. They do the same thing on residential streets. They will send two trucks to plow them and each is salting in both directions lighter application rate, but still just wasting salt.
> 
> January saw 33.7" of snow in Chicago (just under the typical amount we see the entire season, and about 22" more than normal for the month.) February looks to be starting the same way with a larger system coming through on Tuesday and a smaller one set to hit us on Friday.


The DOT is going to come take your salt?


----------



## MSS Mow (Mar 19, 2006)

bristolturf;1744058 said:


> Same way in the Midwest. We have been fortunate to be getting in about 75 tons here and there, but we use quite a bit during each storm. We have a little reserve pile that hasn't been touched but I imagine we will be dipping into that soon. *The DOT has been through our yard a few times to monitor our salt piles. IF they run out they will come and take ours.* Most DOT's here are switching to only sand during the storm and then salting at the end. A lot have said too they are lowering salt rates and increasing pre-weting setting. Salt shortages wouldn't be a problem if the DOT's didn't put the stuff down like it was water. A small community I travel through during my plow route has a road that switches from 2-3 lanes (in each direction) in various areas. They will send 5-6 plows in one direction to plow the 2-3 lanes in each direction along with the turn lanes at one time. Each one of them is salting at the same time. So all of the areas that have already been passed over by the lead trucks get another application of salt right away. Each truck has to be putting down about 500lbs per lane mile. They do the same thing on residential streets. They will send two trucks to plow them and each is salting in both directions lighter application rate, but still just wasting salt.
> 
> January saw 33.7" of snow in Chicago (just under the typical amount we see the entire season, and about 22" more than normal for the month.) February looks to be starting the same way with a larger system coming through on Tuesday and a smaller one set to hit us on Friday.


How is that even possible? Unless you have some sort of agreement with them, I'd be telling them to get lost.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

MSS Mow;1746345 said:


> How is that even possible? Unless you have some sort of agreement with them, I'd be telling them to get lost.


It's not possible. They'll also come and take your plows if all of there's break down.


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

JD Dave;1746347 said:


> It's not possible. They'll also come and take your plows if all of there's break down.


It really sucks when one of their drivers calls in sick and they come and take your drivers away.

To the op kudos to you for having a backup plan in place (whether by design or not)


----------



## BMWSTUD25 (Aug 21, 2008)

its official, its hitting the central NY area as well.


----------



## JimMarshall (Jan 25, 2013)

bristolturf;1744058 said:


> The DOT has been through our yard a few times to monitor our salt piles. IF they run out they will come and take ours.


A couple .45 slugs through the chest usually deters thieves.


----------



## KJ Cramer (Aug 20, 2009)

I've scrounged around and bought pallets and pallets of salt to use as bulk and the only load of bulk I could find reasonably. The pallets of salt work out to be just under what my load of bulk costs but gotta cut all those darn bags. I should be good for the season...hopefully; it did take a lot of phone calls though but the salt is there if you wanna work for it and it don't have to cost you an arm and leg like a lot of people are hearing.

As for the DOT, I dare them to try and take my salt, at this point I'd prolly use lethal force to protect it. On top of that I don't think they can.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

snowplower1;1745967 said:


> leolkfrm we're from rochester too and have been loading up at duke company in henrietta but looks like their barn is getting pretty low, hoping we don't have to find a plan B. You guys load up somewhere or have your own storage?
> 
> Can't wait to be able to build ourselves a salt shed


2 salt bins in a lean to at the shop


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

leolkfrm;1746720 said:


> 2 salt bins in a lean to at the shop


You guys are lucky. We just found that the salt supplier we've been loading up from isn't getting anymore salt for a while. Now i gotta find someone that will let us buy salt from or back to the pallets it is!


----------



## Brian Young (Aug 13, 2005)

Longae29;1746380 said:


> It really sucks when one of their drivers calls in sick and they come and take your drivers away.
> 
> To the op kudos to you for having a backup plan in place (whether by design or not)


Thanks Longae29 I appreciate it. I dont know why more guys dont use liquids even if its for a back up. Theres a bit more to know but very manageable. I'm putting another system together tomorrow because we were completely shut off from rock salt yesterday and picking up another 3,000 gal storage tank. Sucks that its coming to the end of winter and have to spend a few grand but around here we could see winter until mid April. We're actually going to start making set ups for next year AT REASONABLE PRICES! I agree businesses need to make a profit but every 300 gallon assembled system we looked at were pushing if not well over 5K!


----------

